# "natalie dessay "an angel from heaven



## luyan1985 (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh.I fancy her.not only incredible technique of singing ,but also enchanting and pure voice with excclent pronouciation.her acting is perfect as well.
everyone who likes opera really should pay attention to her.I have been fancying opera for almost 8years.But I still could firmly believe she is the most talented soparono currently.not one of the most but best only.
take look at her.just type the name to youtube.she will surprise you.


----------



## luyan1985 (Dec 18, 2007)

take a look at this one.A unique version of "d'Hoffmann-Les oiseaux".the actting.her voice.her singing.and she looks lovely here.spectaculor


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

I think she indeed has a very beautiful voice, especially in the roles that are suitable for her voice. I´d not say she´s one of my favorites, but I do think she has a lovely voice, sweet colour for such a light voice which really completes it.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

What most captivates me is the dramatic quality of her singing, and also her acting. I don't have extensive experience of it in general - but the DVD of her _Manon_ is really stupendous. She makes the changes that occur as Manon progresses to her tragic end entirely convincing, and yet even then - even seeing Manon with all her flaws - I'm persuaded how easy it would be to succumb to her. When I hear snatches of _Manon_ in my head, it's always Dessay's voice I hear - not (say) Gheorghiu, who sings it exquisitely well too.


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

An Irreproachable technique - and every gesture, every move, every vocal inflection seems so natural…

Recently I read that Mrs Dessay suffered every singer’s nightmare: a polyp and a cyst on her vocal cords. It started in 2001 and the last surgery was in 2004. She said that she was very proud that with her technique she was even able to sing with such problems – and nobody could hear. What a courage! What a woman!


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

she's my favorite, hands down no questions asked, i love her!


----------

